# What the hail....



## bttravel (Aug 14, 2011)

Went to get the TT today for a good cleaning and found one whole side and top of the front covered with hail damage. :smack-head: Dimple city. Bad enough that the only fix is total side panel replacement and a section of the front cap. Has anyone had to deal with hail damage to their TT and did you get it fixed or just leave it dimpled? It will be a factory job for sure. :bang: Being only 3 months old is aggravating.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Best check with your insurance company first and see if they will be able to cover and help you with the damage.


----------

